# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  كيف  احصل على  بيانات  تاريخية  لفترة محددة في  الميتاتريدر 4  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابوالمقداد

عند  الضغط على f2  تظهر  البيانات  التاريخية  وهذه  هي طريقة  تحميل  البيانات  لكن  اريد  تحميل  فترة  محددة  من  الشارت  وليكن مثلا   من تاريخ  1\2  الى  11\2    فكيف  يمكن  ذلك   جربت  وضع  off line  لكن  دون   جدون  حيث  يتم  تحميل  كل  البيانات   سواء  ادقيقة  او 5  او  ساعة  او يومي   
ارجو  ان اجد طريقة  مناسبة  في  منتدانا  الرائع

----------


## MR.dollar

تحميلها على الشارت أم تحميلها في ملف تكست ؟

----------


## ابوالمقداد

> تحميلها على الشارت أم تحميلها في ملف تكست ؟

 جزاك الله خير  ابغى  بيانات  بصيغة prn  او txt  لفترة  محددة  اقدر احللها  في برنامج  ثاني

----------


## MR.dollar

> جزاك الله خير  ابغى  بيانات  بصيغة prn  او txt  لفترة  محددة  اقدر احللها  في برنامج  ثاني

 
إستخدم البرنامج الموجود في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t190108.html  
بعد تحميله وتنصيبه قم بتشغيله ومنه يمكنك تحديد أي فترة وأي عمله تريد استيراد البيانات التاريخيه لها

----------

